# Anyone use Wireless V-Box Controls for a Swenson/Meyer Salt Spreader



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone has used the wireless control set up that Swenson/Meyer has out at this time for their vbox spreaders. It looks as if it is available just on their gas powered vbox spreaders (if im not mistaken).

I have to say that I really like the idea of being able to quickly and simply moving from one truck bed to another as the need arises. The spreader I looked at also has forklift brackets at the back of the spreader for easy lifting/loading (it's about time!!).

Let me know what yout think.

Joe


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

It is available on their electric model also.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Have you used it? Just wondering what you can't do by going wireless over wired.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

No I saw one at monroe truck as a display.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Ok, thank you anyway. It would very interesting to hear some detail about how this wireless equipment performed.

Anyone know how new this wireless setup is?

Thanks again,

Joe


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

I have only used one for one storm, however the company I work for has several. When I went to borrow the truck, the mechanic told me the issues they have are guys loosing the small remotes and for some reason they have a tendency to drain the battery down. He recommended if we weren't going to use for a day or so, just disconnect the cables from the v box battery.

As far as using the spreader, being able to drive with the spreader control in my hand versus mounted on the dash was priceless. I would love to have this option for my salt dogg. When I wasn't using the controller I just clipped it in the dash vent next to the shifter. It was a little difficult at night, but once you learned where each button was it was great.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Ok, thank you for the feedback.

I can definitely deal with the remotes. Maybe have some kind of cable attached (just in case )

I wonder what would drain the battery down? Is there some kind of "standby mode" that unless actually turned off drains the battery? Maybe it's just the routine of having to charge the battery that is not being done?

What do you think?

Joe


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not really sure on why the battery drains, it should charge when the motor is running. I remember using the wired ones the batteries would often be dead also. Either way it is not a huge issue since you can always pull start the engine ( not fun in cold weather though). We just kept an extra battery on hand since they don't seem to last long, they do have a rough life being used in the worst conditions then sitting idle for 8 months.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Ok, that makes sense. I like the idea of just having a few charged batteries ready to go at all times.

I think it is the best equipment based adaptation to the work we do that I have seen in a while. Being able to "stick and move" by taking specialized equipment (wireless controlled salt spreader in this case) and using it in any vehicle (rented or owned) is huge.

Is it correct that you can simply purchase the wireless control set and use it with any spreader?

Thank's again!


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I want one. Which brands have a wireless option and is it offered on any electric models?


----------



## snowplows1 (Dec 2, 2011)

controlallwireless.com sells wireless kits for pretty much all makes of tailgate spreaders and gas engine driven units. On the the receiver hitch models you just wire the unit to a 7 prong trailer plug and then you can easily transfer the unit from truck to truck. Way cheaper then oem hard wired controls and all the hard wiring in between the spreader and control. The gas engine units work great also. Just add a toggle switch so that you can shut off the power to the receiver when not in use as it has a led power light that is always on when connected to the battery. The only other thing to be aware of is many v box sanders do not have a voltage regulator on the engine. They use the battery as a buffer, but if the battery cable were to come loose or if you try and use a battery charger in jump mode... you would fry the receiver. I have had both units for a few years. I always keep a spare remote, and use a lanyard. Control all wireless seems to have the best pricing by far on these units.


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

We love swensons wireless controls. Super easy. Only downfall is the chance of losing them. We put one of those old flip phone case holders on the dash and the remote clip fits right in it.


----------

